# FTA Dish On Pole



## Gray1 (Jul 22, 2005)

This may be a dumb question, but the local Dish dealer is clueless on FTA.
I would like to put up a FTA dish and the location to mount it is difficult.
It has to be a pole mount, there is no other option. Its about 100 feet from the 
house. My question is the pole size. Ive been looking at Sadoun and it appears that the dishes uses the same mount as Dish Network. Is that right? When I put in my Dish Network, I used a Glavanized water pipe from Lowes. It works great, and I'm wondering if I can do the same thing for a FTA dish? The dish needs to be about 6 feet off the ground. Any advice on pole size or dish size would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Allen


----------



## wildboys (Jul 27, 2006)

Gray1 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but the local Dish dealer is clueless on FTA.
> I would like to put up a FTA dish and the location to mount it is difficult.
> It has to be a pole mount, there is no other option. Its about 100 feet from the
> house. My question is the pole size. Ive been looking at Sadoun and it appears that the dishes uses the same mount as Dish Network. Is that right? When I put in my Dish Network, I used a Glavanized water pipe from Lowes. It works great, and I'm wondering if I can do the same thing for a FTA dish? The dish needs to be about 6 feet off the ground. Any advice on pole size or dish size would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Yes you can.I have a 1.2 meter dish on a pole that is 6 feet works fine


----------

